# Question about video editing...



## eric_the_red (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, so I own a MAC and I want to be able to edit HD video that I will potentially take with a Nikon D3100. What are my options for video editing? Not sure what type of file the 3100 records in? Thanks guys!!


----------



## eric_the_red (Jan 10, 2011)

bumpster


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 10, 2011)

Final Cut,
Premiere
Sony Vegas (i think it works on MAC)


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends on how complicated you want to get with your editing. If you want to keep it simple, iMovie may be all you need. Final Cut Pro, which I own, is a full professional-level motion picture editing software with a steep learning curve. It can get damned complicated and may be a bit overkill.


----------



## eric_the_red (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

Anyone know what file format the D3100 records in? Just wondering if Imovie would support the format? 

Thanks!


----------



## Zrock (Jan 11, 2011)

Im not sure what will work on the mak but i now use teh editor that comes with cyberlink media suite. It is teh exact same as Pinnacle studio at a 1/4 of the price. They are both a great little program and easy for anyone to use


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2011)

eric_the_red said:


> Anyone know what file format the D3100 records in? Thanks!


See page 198 of your D3100 users manual.


----------



## eric_the_red (Jan 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> eric_the_red said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what file format the D3100 records in? Thanks!
> ...




Haven't purchased the camera yet. Thanks for page number though.


----------



## ghache (Jan 11, 2011)

i really like adobe premiere


----------



## MarkF48 (Jan 11, 2011)

eric_the_red said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > eric_the_red said:
> ...


Now you have the manual.....
http://nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D3100_ENnoprint.pdf


----------

